
Red Hat discloses RHEL roadmap - sciurus
http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240185580/Red-Hat-discloses-RHEL-roadmap
======
sp332
Blogspam for
[http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240185580/Red-H...](http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240185580/Red-
Hat-discloses-RHEL-roadmap)

Downvotes? The only thing on that LWN page is a description of what you can
find if you follow the techtarget link. There is literally no new information
or even commentary on the page.

~~~
sciurus
LWN is hardly blogspam, although I agree they don't add much to the story in
this case.

I actually tried to submit the techtarget.com link first, but the story was
immediately marked as dead (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5876710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5876710)).
Perhaps HN considers techtarget to be spammers.

~~~
jasonlotito
Actually, this does qualify as blogspam in the world of HN. The most likely
reason is that the domain (lwn) is well known.

The truth is, the definition of blogspam is dependent on the moods and biases
of the moderators.

~~~
pasbesoin
lwn has its own (paying) community, and the OP link is speaking to it.

Look at its content. Within the first sentence, it clearly links to what it's
talking about, saying "Hey, there's some thing _here_ that may interest you."

It goes on to cite an excerpt as an example of what interested the lwn poster.

I would qualify this more as "conversation" than "spam". Spam would
regurgitate the linked content wholesale while probably omitting or burying
the link to the original source.

I venture that people here on HN are further reacting negatively to the
"blogspam" characterization because many of them are well and long familiar
with lwn and have a good amount of respect for it, based upon its quality
content (much original) as well as its finding a sustainable model while
delivering such.

~~~
jasonlotito
I'm not debating whether lwn is really blogspam or not. However, by HN's
moderators standards, it would be classified as blogspam. It offers nothing
more of value over their original piece (even if it's narrowing in on a
specific subject).

~~~
pasbesoin
Well, that's a fair point.

------
Aldo_MX
"The last thing we want to do is disrupt our customers' workflows." I'm glad
to read this.

~~~
inopinatus
I had a customer, a minimal English speaker, who had trouble with that
phrasing.

"The last thing I want to do is leave your data center with inadequate power
or cooling", I said.

"The thing last? You want to do this at the end of our project?" he replied
...

------
DASD
The default of XFS for filesystems is interesting. They mention the target of
enterprise customers. Is Centos likely to also do the same where I would
imagine the vast majority of deployments are for smaller environments such as
virtualization?

~~~
rwmj
The issue is that over the lifetime of RHEL 7 (2014-2024) disks will grow to
tens of terabytes. ext4 can't cut it -- even with extents, fsck times would be
phenomenal. You need a filesystem like XFS which was designed from scratch
with that in mind, and which is mature (unlike btrfs), and doesn't have
licensing problems (ZFS).

~~~
DASD
Thanks for the response. I wasn't aware of the performance for xfs_repair. But
aren't the customers who are using RHEL(paying for a subscription) also the
same customers who would more likely offload data to a commercial SAN/NAS and
rely on their underlying filesystem? Obviously, not in all cases but I would
think big data needs would be handled this way.

~~~
rwmj
I'm rather hoping they'll offload it to Red Hat Storage :-)

But my point about "tens of terabytes" was more about local hard drives, not
about big data stores.

~~~
Spidler
Well, as long as there aren't any more data-eating bugs like with thin
provisioned LVM in RHEL 6.

In that case, xfs_repair did abysmal job in coping with the data corruption,
which didn't quite provide confidence.

------
btgeekboy
The software collections feature sounds really interesting. There's
workarounds, but it still isn't fun to deal with getting modern versions of
fast-moving projects (Python, Ruby, etc.) on an OS designed to last for over a
decade.

~~~
sciurus
These are available now.

[https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_D...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Developer_Toolset/1/html/Software_Collections_Guide/)

